
Peter Thiel Wants You to Get Angry About Death - prostoalex
http://www.inc.com/jeff-bercovici/peter-thiel-live-forever.html
======
coldtea
If all those Californians (the ideology) are so "angry about death" how come
they don't give some of their money to help save hubndreds of millions NOW, in
Africa and elsewhere?

"Angry about death" here is short for "angry about my particular personal
death", which is not as noble as angry about death in general. It can even
mean: "if I could step all over others to live forever, I would".

~~~
t0mbstone
I think you might be missing the point. If MORE people cared about not dying,
we might actually be able to find a solution that lets us live longer (if not
indefinitely).

Instead, people resign themselves to the "inevitable", and nobody even really
tries.

Imagine if you could have your 30 year old level of health and brainpower for
1,000 years. Imagine what someone like that could accomplish. Imagine how much
differently we would approach reality, if that was possible?

Instead, people hit middle-age, and it's all down-hill from there. Their
brains become brittle, and over time, they forget the vast majority of what
they have learned, until they become borderline useless and die in misery.

Why AREN'T you more angry about that fact? Why AREN'T you doing everything in
your power to change it??? Immortality is the ONLY thing that should matter,
or else everything you do in life is theoretically pointless.

~~~
coldtea
> _I think you might be missing the point. If MORE people cared about not
> dying, we might actually be able to find a solution that lets us live longer
> (if not indefinitely)._

Actually our whole civilization has a huge obsession with death and with not
dying -- evident in healthcare costs for older patients, cosmetic surgeries,
and tons of other things besides.

If we die it's not for lack of trying (not to) or lack of medical research
that ACTUALLY prolongs life (and we have done great in this regard in the 20th
century).

Those "anti-death" ideologists are just kooks trying whatever fringe BS they
find (including "cryogenics"), and they do more harm than good regading
helping good science...

> _Instead, people hit middle-age, and it 's all down-hill from there. Their
> brains become brittle, and over time, they forget the vast majority of what
> they have learned, until they become borderline useless and die in misery._

Yeah, it's how DNA/animal bodies work. Biology, medicine works on it, but,
like AI, space exploration and lots of other hard problems, it's quite a
venture. Not some BS thing that will be solved in Kurzweills lifetime if only
we want it really passionately.

Reading your comment one would think it's caused because we're not willing
enough that it doesn't happen...

------
boh
My friends and I started using a new verb: "thieling". As in "you're totally
thieling right now". Definition: 1) expressing overarching assertions in the
parlance of populist tech speak. 2)Expressing obvious assertions as if they
were counter-intuitive.

Get angry about dyeing? What has been the larger point of healthcare? People
aren’t dying because of “pessimism”.

------
serve_yay
I want Peter Thiel to get angry about poverty.

